# Pain in thumb joint - carpal tunnel syndrome/thenar atrophy?



## Santuzzo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,

I have read some threads on this forum on the topic of carpal tunnel syndrome already as well as some other medical information online.
I'm not sure what I have but let me try to describe it:

For some while (a few months or at least weeks) I have been having (not very strong) pain in the joint of my left hand thumb. Sometimes this pain is also in the wrist and the underarm.

I found in online articles that one of the possible effects of carpal tunnel syndrom is thenar atrophy which is the thumb muscle in the palm becoming smaller. So I immediately checked on my hands and noticed that this thumb-palm-muscle of my left thumb is noticeably smaller than it is on my right hand, so this worries me a lot.

Has anybody else had experience with this? or anything similar?

I will have this checked by a doctor tomorrow, but I wanted to get some information beforehand, since this really worries me.

Thanks,
Lars


----------

